# lower bit rate since merger?



## DesertWind53 (May 29, 2007)

A while back, XM upgraded the bit rates they were broadcasting at, and the sound quality difference was noticeable and quite a nice upgrade from the previous stream quality. Sirius always transmitted at lower bitrates (or so I read someplace), so the difference in sound quality was pretty significant after the upgrade.

Now, both of my favorite XM channels have been canned, and replaced with Sirius programming, and the sound quality sounds like old Sirius crapola - tinny, wooden, no highs or lows. WTH?? Am I hearing things, or am I in fact hearing an inferior signal now?

I'm completely fed up with these idiots and will be canceling. We were supposed to "have it all" once the companies combined, but that ain't what's happening. Losing multiple stations that I listened to was the last straw.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know anything about "bit rate". But the channels sound fine to me both on Directv and on my car radio.


----------



## PhatHD (Oct 28, 2007)

I also noticed some poor channels now also. I use the FM Freq setup transmission in my cars. Seems to of lost low and high-end on some of the channels.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree. My Sirius radios had crappy XM playlists coming out of them after the merger. Sounded horrible. Sounds much better since canceling. Free yourself!


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

PhatHD said:


> Seems to of lost low and high-end on some of the channels.


I would agree... the audio sounds more compressed since the merge. Frequency response and dynamic range have been reduced it seems. I have a decent aftermarket audio system in my truck (separate amps/crossovers/speakers, etc) so low quality source material is noticeable when compared to CD. I assumed once the merge occurred and they thinned out some stations the audio quality on remaining stations would improve... guess not.


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I've noticed a lower sound quality on a number of th Sirius stations that I now have with my XM package. Some of the classic rock stations always sounded good, even if the material was old. Now the sound is just old technology sounding. I want my non-*******ized XM back. Die Mel Karmazin, won't you please.


----------

